# Margate 3rd sept.



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2006)

Launched from the boat ramp at sunrise in very calm conditions. Used SPs and after about 30min got a small squire about 25cm. A bit latter caught a nice squire/snapper that went 44cm and 2.5lbs. That is a PB for me. Just before going back to shore I hooked onto what felt like a bigger one but after a good run the hook pulled. Would have liked to get a look at that one.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice fish Ambrose. Well done on the PB


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Ambrose,

Welcome aboard mate.  & well done on the PB squire.

What SPs were ya using? & what sort of yak is that mate.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

nice squire mate


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ambrose well done on catching a PB from your Swing mate.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZexkQUAAArXgAASYIMgARAAH+fcsCAASGo1GjT1GQYnqeRDG9QTAJowDR4yKTr0JlBlAIfj5GibwaOPbLjshEH05vmnOxLfqrvIB6SIIkQ7d6ADL4LuSKcKEhL2MiCg


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed... well done! :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

nice work ambrose - looks like it would have made a tasty lunch. Your little dog ever make it out for a trip on the yak with you?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Great effort Ambrose!!!

Shame about the bigger specimen? Look forward to seeing the pic of the bugger that spat the hook next time around.

Milt,


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Ambrose, well done on the Pinkie. Its just the perfect size for the BBQ.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Grats Ambrose, nice looking fish and I bet the taste was great :wink:


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2006)

> > What SPs were ya using?
> 
> 
> Gulps in Jerk shads and minnows
> ...


I havn't had the dog on the yak yet but I plan on doing so soon. She loves the water and will probably just keep jumping in. If I was to bring a fish to the yak she would be all over it. Bloody terriers think they can take on anything smaller than they are. 
Does anyone else take their hound out with them?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Ambrose said:


> Bloody terriers think they can take on anything smaller than they are.
> Does anyone else take their hound out with them?


Smaller? My Jack Russel thinks she can take on any dog, she usually takes on the biggest she can find, will probably be the end of her one day. 
I haven't tried to get her onthe kayak yet as she still doesn't trust me near water after I tossed her in the creek when she was a year old. she likes to splash around, but isn't too keen on swimming. One day I'll get her onthe kayak. The tandem I used to paddle had a big sheet of 1 inch rubber glued onto the bow especially for the owners Jack Russel, and he loved to go a bit of live fish too.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Ahhh...Jerk Shads at Margate at sunrise. What a great combo.....Couldnt have done better meself.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Ambrose...congrats on a fine catch. How'd she cook up?


----------

